# Atmosphere: Seven Layers of Scare



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Thanks so much for posting this wonderful series. I've perused the ones you've posted so far and they are great! I wont be doing an indoor haunt anytime soon but this gives me some great ideas for even a smaller yard haunt.


----------



## Revenant

Awesome. This series is an awesome nutshell primer of everything that can make a haunt great. Terra, you are my hero.


----------

